# Make Your Trade Thread



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Our seasons down the dump, make your trade!

TRADE PROPOSAL #1

Lakers get:
Marcus Camby

Nuggets get:
Kwame Brown
Jordan Farmar

Reason: Lakers need to improve their frontcourt. period. The Nugs save money/have Kwame's expiring contract/bank on the fact that Kwame will play like a mad man in his contract year/will get Farmar to replace Blake
if Kwame doesnt work out they still have Nene, reggie "ball" evans, k-mart, and najera. still a solid frontcourt.

rate my trade:
5 - amazing
4 - fair trade for both teams 
3 - litte bit lopsided 
2 - it won't happen (state your reason)
1 - wtf

label your trade as TRADE PROPOSAL #_ and let others rate you
also feel free to throw out suggestion to make the trade better. (ex. throw in a 1st round pick for the nugs you POS)


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

3. It looks alright, but it will depend on how K-Mart returns. They would like the cap-space. 

TRADE #2

Andrew Bynum + Vladmir Radmonovic for Jason Terry


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

It's great for them if they decide that can't afford the contracts of Iverson, Anthony, Martin, Nene and Camby. Of course we win on talent.

I would rather give up a first than Farmar. Smush and Shammond are likely both gone so we need a PG.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

yeh id agree of the first, but Id hate to lose the chance of landing spliter.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

dannyM said:


> TRADE PROPOSAL #1
> 
> Lakers get:
> Marcus Camby
> ...


3. others have covered the reasons



> Andrew Bynum + Vladmir Radmonovic for Jason Terry


2. we need a PG, but it doesn't seem like we're giving up Andrew any time soon. 

Trade proposal #3

Lakers get:
Jermaine O'neal

Pacers get:
Andrew Bynum
Kwame Brown
Maurice Evans
07' second round pick (40th overall)
08' first round pick


Lakers get their all-star and get to keep Lamar. Pacers unload a big contract, get a servicable big with an expiring contract, a decent hustle player, a pick, and most importantly, Andrew Bynum

sort of a long shot. I really don't want to give up lamar and I'd like to keep Jordan unless we sign a pg. this would be under the assumption that Jermaine asks for a trade (preferably to the LA :wink: )


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

OK, what the hell, I'll do it...

*Lakers Trade:*
Lamar Odom
Andrew Bynum
Kwame Brown

*Timberwolves Trade:*
Kevin Garnett
Justin Reed

Draft Tiago Splitter.
Sign Charlie Bell (4yrs, $20M), Luke Walton, Ronny Turiaf and Chris Mihm.

PG: Charlie Bell...Jordan Farmar...Sasha Vujacic
SG: Kobe Bryant...Maurice Evans
SF: Luke Walton...Vladimir Radmanovic...Justin Reed
PF: Kevin Garnett...Brian Cook...Tiago Splitter
C: Ronny Turiaf...Chris Mihm


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm thinking big here.

It's a three team trade

Trade Machine

*Lakers:*
_trade_ - Bynum, Odom, Kwame, Evans, 08 first round pick, and 07 second round pick
_receive _- Garnett and Artest

*Wolves:*
_trade_ - Garnett and Davis
_receive_ - Bynum, Odom, Kwame, Evans, 08 first round pick, and 07 second round pick

*Kings:*
_trade_ - Artest
_receive_ - Davis

Wolves should have no problem accepting this trade because they get the potential pospect(Bynum), a great starter(Odom), a decent veteran(Evans), the expiring contract(Kwame), and plus a couple of picks for filler shopping. They should be set to start rebuilding.

The Kings can get rid of Artest and receive a good player in return that can play the same position. Davis has played well for the Wolves so the Kings should be pleased with the trade.

As for the Lakers....Jackpot(In a since)

The Lakers get two players that can transform a team to contenders from ONE trade.

The Laker lineup should look like this:

PG - *Farmer*/Free agent/Draft Pick
SG - *Kobe*/Sasha/Free agent
SF -* Artest*/Walton
PF - *Garnett*/Radmanovic/Cook
C - *Mihm*/Ronny/Free agent

Do I Smell Championship?

rate this trade:

1. Awsome....DO IT MITCH!!!
2. Great
2. Good but we're given a little too much
3. Doesn't help the other teams
4. Don't see Jim Buss pulling the trigger
5. Doesn't help the Lakers
6. Doesn't really help any team
7. Bad trade


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

The One said:


> I'm thinking big here.
> 
> It's a three team trade
> 
> ...



I like it but it seems a little farfetched. I dont think that the Kings and the Wolves are looking to help us that much. Its seems good for the Wolves but the Kings seemed to be getting hosed......but anyways....DO IT MITCH!!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> OK, what the hell, I'll do it...
> 
> *Lakers Trade:*
> Lamar Odom
> ...


I love this the most. we have depth at all positions while getting a PG and KG and resigning out guys. I would love too have Vlad start next year and see Luke off the bench.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> but the Kings seemed to be *getting hosed*......but anyways....DO IT MITCH!!


I don't see why? Artest, who was not left a bright spot in Sac, is leaving and they get Davis, a good player who can and will play well with Bibby. *It's and equal player trade* and they get rid of a player who isn't even sure he wants to continue playing with them. If the Kings' concern is that the Lakers will be receiving Garnett from the Wolves then that's very childish managing from the kings and they'll never get better with that mindset; including the Wolves if they have a problem receiving Bynum, Odom, Kwame, Evans, and two drafts picks from the Lakers. The Wolves will be well compensated with this trade 

...but anyways DO IT MITCH!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

dannyM said:


> Our seasons down the dump, make your trade!
> 
> TRADE PROPOSAL #1
> 
> ...


Yeah , Camby's looking like a more realistic trade acquisition. I'd rate it a 4 just b/c they probably want our first round pick this year (which has more value than Farmar) instead of Farmar where they can draft a better overall player. Farmar seems to be in the Lakers future plans.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm posting this again.

The Lakers Can Get Both KG and Artest in ONE Trade!!!!

It's a three team trade

Trade Machine

*Lakers:*
_trade_ - Bynum, Odom, Kwame, Evans, 08 first round pick, and 07 second round pick
_receive _- Garnett and Artest

*Wolves:*
_trade_ - Garnett and Davis
_receive_ - Bynum, Odom, Kwame, Evans, 08 first round pick, and 07 second round pick

*Kings:*
_trade_ - Artest
_receive_ - Davis

Wolves should have no problem accepting this trade because they get the potential pospect(Bynum), a great starter(Odom), a decent veteran(Evans), the expiring contract(Kwame), and plus a couple of picks for filler shopping. They should be set to start rebuilding.

The Kings can get rid of Artest and receive a good player in return that can play the same position. Davis has played well for the Wolves so the Kings should be pleased with the trade.

As for the Lakers....Jackpot(In a since)

The Lakers get two players that can transform a team to contenders from ONE trade.

The Laker lineup should look like this:

PG - *Farmer*/Free agent/Draft Pick
SG - *Kobe*/Sasha/Free agent
SF -* Artest*/Walton
PF - *Garnett*/Radmanovic/Cook
C - *Mihm*/Ronny/Free agent

Do I Smell Championship?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

The One said:


> I don't see why? Artest, who was not left a bright spot in Sac, is leaving and they get Davis, a good player who can and will play well with Bibby. *It's and equal player trade* and they get rid of a player who isn't even sure he wants to continue playing with them. If the Kings' concern is that the Lakers will be receiving Garnett from the Wolves then that's very childish managing from the kings and they'll never get better with that mindset; including the Wolves if they have a problem receiving Bynum, Odom, Kwame, Evans, and two drafts picks from the Lakers. The Wolves will be well compensated with this trade
> 
> ...but anyways DO IT MITCH!!!!!:biggrin:


I change my mind! Your right! DO IT MITCH!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

The One said:


> I'm posting this again.
> 
> The Lakers Can Get Both KG and Artest in ONE Trade!!!!
> 
> ...



This would be awesome if it would actually happen. I dont really see it being realistic. Lets face it, neither the Queens nor the T-Wolves are looking to make us contenders in one trade, and when they are in your same conference, it is even harder to swallow.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> This would be awesome if it would actually happen. I dont really see it being realistic. Lets face it, neither the Queens nor the T-Wolves are looking to make us contenders in one trade, and when they are in your same conference, it is even harder to swallow.


Ok 
Then I'll post this again....

I don't see why not. Artest, who was not left a bright spot in Sac, is leaving and they get Davis, a good player who can and will play well with Bibby. *It's and equal player trade* and they get rid of a player who isn't even sure he wants to continue playing with them. If the Kings' concern is that the Lakers will be receiving Garnett from the Wolves then that's very childish managing from the kings and they'll never get better with that mindset; including the Wolves if they have a problem receiving Bynum, Odom, Kwame, Evans, and two drafts picks from the Lakers. The Wolves will be well compensated with this trade 
<!-- google_ad_section_end --><!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

The One said:


> Ok
> Then I'll post this again....
> 
> I don't see why not. Artest, who was not left a bright spot in Sac, is leaving and they get Davis, a good player who can and will play well with Bibby. *It's and equal player trade* and they get rid of a player who isn't even sure he wants to continue playing with them. If the Kings' concern is that the Lakers will be receiving Garnett from the Wolves then that's very childish managing from the kings and they'll never get better with that mindset; including the Wolves if they have a problem receiving Bynum, Odom, Kwame, Evans, and two drafts picks from the Lakers. The Wolves will be well compensated with this trade
> <!-- google_ad_section_end --><!-- / message --><!-- sig -->



Yeah but I think you are missing the point a little. The Queens and McHale would be happier to get an equal value trade form a team the is NOT THE LAKERS. These guys are Laker haters. And while it is a bit childish, if the team is in your division ( as are the Queens) it is shrewd to do anything you can not to help them. You dont want to help improve a team that you have to face more than any other, and a team that is in direct competition for a homecourt playoff spot.

I think that the trade is pretty fair in terms of talent and value, but I bet those teams could get something similar from a non-Lakers team.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers - Trade Kwame Brown/Brian Cook

Jazz - Trade Andrei Kirilenko

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=981~1998~434&teams=26~26~13

PG - Farmar
SG - Kobe
SF - Odom
PF - Kirilenko
C - Bynum

Get rid of Shammond Williams, Smush Parker, and Aaron McKie. Re-sign Luke Walton and Chris Mihm. Keep Ronny Turiaf and Andrew Bynum. Sign a veteran point guard in Chauncey Billups, and then it looks like this:

PG - Billups/Farmar
SG - Kobe/Evans
SF - Odom/Walton
PF - Kirilenko/Turiaf
C - Bynum/Mihm

What do you think?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

if we give up bynum, kwame, and lamar... that's going to comopletely deplete our frontcourt. we'd have to keep one of those 3.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

But we would get KG in return. That is more than all those guys combined


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

no way the kings send artest to an in-division rival, especially the Lakers.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I think it depends how fedd up they are with artest, however getting ricky davis in a deal doesnt solve much for them.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Basel57 said:


> Lakers - Trade Kwame Brown/Brian Cook
> 
> Jazz - Trade Andrei Kirilenko
> 
> ...


I dunno how keen the Jazz will be on getting rid of Kirilenko after they make it to the WCF.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah, but you never know. Would you guys like something like that to happen?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

some nice trade proposals. 

as much as i would like to see guys like KG and JO in purple and gold, i know that it's likely not going to happen. so i'm trying to forget about the whole idea of acquiring these two bigs. 

we probably have a better chance of landing artest even though the kings are in the same division as us.

ok so assuming that my nugs/lakers trade goes down, my second trade would be...

*Lakers get:*
Chris Duhon
Viktor Khryapa

*Bulls get:*
Brian Cook
Maurice Evans
2007 2nd round pick

Reason: Lakers get the point guard they desperately need. Duhon can hit open 3s and he's one of the most underrated defensive PG in the league. Kyryapa is just a throw in the match the salary. The Bulls get their hometown guy Brian Cook. He'll replace Malik Allen as their 3rd string PF as the Bulls are unlikely to re-sign him. (this i'm not sure i just heard it from somewhere) Maurice Evans will solidify the bench for the Bulls. The 2nd round pick is a throw in to even out the trade. The main motivation for the Bulls to pull the trigger is also to cut salary. Duhon only earns about 3 million but he's due for a contract extension when Deng and Gordon will also be signing lucrative contracts. The Bulls are unlikely to pay max money to two players and then pay 6~9 million for a backup PG. The Bulls might be better off trading Duhon, acquire those two guys and sign Pargo to backup Hinrich.

Alright so...
The Lakers lineup will look like this:
PG -- Duhon, Farmar
SG -- Kobe, Vujacic
SF -- Radmanovic, Walton, Khryapa
PF -- Odom, Turiaf, Mihm
C -- Camby, Bynum

11 guys under contract and we still have the MLE and our 2008 1st round pick, looking good eh? :lol:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

What about Sprewell guys? he should be well rested and he'll come back for cheap and motivated because he'll want to prove himself. What do you think?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

that old fart is on his boat somewhere in the caribeaan


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'll try my hand at this (using a few of your trades)

Resign - Luke Walton and Chris Mihm
MLE - Steve Blake
Sign - Danny Fortson, Scot Pollard, 

Trade Kwame Brown, Jordan Farmar, and 1st round pick(s) for Marcus Camby
Trade Brian Cook, Mo Evans, 2nd round pick for Chris Duhon and Viktor Khryapa
S&T Luke Walton and Andrew Bynum for Ron Artest and Francisco Garcia

C - Marcus Camby, Chris Mihm, Scot Pollard
PF - Lamar Odom, Danny Fortson, Ronny Turiaf
SF - Ron Artest, Vlad Radmanovich, Viktor Khryapa
SG - Kobe Bryant, Francisco Garcia
PG - Steve Blake, Chris Duhon, Sasha Vujacic


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I'll try my hand at this (using a few of your trades)
> 
> Resign - Luke Walton and Chris Mihm
> MLE - Steve Blake
> ...


I like this trade, but I dont want any part of Ron Artest. That guys mind is not in it. He is just using the nba as a means to do other stuff. His liable to walk out on the team at any time. 

Anyone but crazy Ron


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

dannyM said:


> *Lakers get:*
> Chris Duhon
> Viktor Khryapa
> 
> ...


Very nice. I'm not sure if Chicago is anxious to welcome home cookie though. :lol: Bringing in a relatively cheap defensive PG in the Duhon, or Jarret Jack mold would be perfect if we can't bring in a great starter. Jordan will be ready to start by the start of the 08' season.


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

how about this 

4 team trade 


Lakers trade:
Kwame Brown to Pacers
Lamar Odom to Pacers
Vladamir Radmonovic to Kings
Andrew Bynum to Nets
Maurece Evans to Nets
2008 1st round pick to Kings

Nets trade:
Jason Kidd to Lakers

Kings trade:
Ron Artest to Nets
Quincy Douby to Pacers
Francisco Garcia to Kings

Pacers trade:
Mike Dunleavy to Nets
Jamaal Tinsley to Kings


http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...024&teams=13~11~17~17~11~23~17~11~11~17~13~23

Lakers get 2 elite players

Kings get rid of Artest but recieve a replacement for Artest and Mike Bibby in Radmanovic and Tinsley. plus they get an extra 1st round pick

Pacers get rid of 3 big contracts in O'Neal, Tinsley, Dunleavy, plus get a player they can build around in Odom, a decent big Brown, and quality young players in Douby and Garcia to help them rebuiled

Nets get Artest who will allow Jefferson to move to 2 guard after Vince Carter leaves them, the big man they wanted in Bynum, and depth to their bench at the 2 and 3 postition in Dunleavy and Evans


Lakers Lineup

PG Kidd/Farmar/FA
SG Bryant/Vujacic/FA
SF Walton/FA/2nd RD Pick
PF Cook/Turiaf
C O'Neal/Mihm/FA


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

http://realgm.com/src_checktrade.php?tradeid=3768293


----------



## daboo (Jul 21, 2005)

we all kno that the lakers have no trade bait, yes, there are many teams out there that show intrest in Bynam,and LO is coming off of an great playoff run.Kobe and Phil both wnat top win now and are tired off losing and i kno that i am tired off watching them lose.Buss doesnt want to give up Bynam and i really dont wat to see him leave nor can i see the lakers giving him up, hes 19 years old and about 7'1 he could be the next shaq so i think that any team would be lucky to have him but think about this trade.

lakers trade:Bynam,kwame, and a 2nd round pick
recive:kidd,oneal
nets trade:kidd, carter(which has an expiring contract i belive)Mikki Moore
recieve:Bynam,Jeff Foster(or some nobody) 
Pacers tradeneal,Jeff Foster 
recive:carter,Mikki Moore


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Vince Carter would be a free agent.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

This is still the best trade: Trade Machine plus Wolves receive two picks from the lakers.

I changed it so that the kings can get another player and maybe not care that Lakers get KG.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

The One said:


> Ok
> Then I'll post this again....
> 
> I don't see why not. Artest, who was not left a bright spot in Sac, is leaving and they get Davis, a good player who can and will play well with Bibby. *It's and equal player trade* and they get rid of a player who isn't even sure he wants to continue playing with them. If the Kings' concern is that the Lakers will be receiving Garnett from the Wolves then that's very childish managing from the kings and they'll never get better with that mindset; including the Wolves if they have a problem receiving Bynum, Odom, Kwame, Evans, and two drafts picks from the Lakers. The Wolves will be well compensated with this trade
> <!-- google_ad_section_end --><!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


Exactly, but what you're forgetting is that's precisely what the Kings management is: *CHILDISH!* They would never send us Artest in a deal that also involved us getting Garnett. *Three ways are also hard to consummate when one team gets the two best players in the trade.* *Hell, they wouldn't trade Bibby to the Cavaliers when they turned to them and said "You can have anybody but LeBron!", which really makes you wonder how good our package for Bibby was if Geoff Petrie agreed to it.*


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

What you think?? I got bored.
http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=981~2748~617~261~1051~2760~615&teams=11~16~11~13~13~16~16


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

CubanLaker said:


> What you think?? I got bored.
> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=981~2748~617~261~1051~2760~615&teams=11~16~11~13~13~16~16


I think this one is pretty fair. Minny gets JO, and two nice young players in Granger and Bynum, the Pacers get a little shortended having to give up Granger and O'Neal for Odom and Brown? Maybe if they got another young piece then it would be better.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I'll try my hand at this (using a few of your trades)
> 
> Resign - Luke Walton and Chris Mihm
> MLE - Steve Blake
> ...


Would love to have Artest playing for the Lakers but not at the expense of Andrew Bynum. Just feels like we're giving up way too much for a troubled but talented player like Artest.
BH you forgot about this year's draft pick #19 and two 2nd round picks.
I got this idea from one of the realgm.com articles. maybe we can convince Isiah Thomas to trade Channing Frye for our 1st round pick, one of our 2nd round pick, Sasha, and Khryapa.

The Lakers lineup will look like this:
PG -- Duhon, Blake (MLE) 
SG -- Kobe, (2nd round pick)
SF -- Radmanovic, Walton,
PF -- Odom, Frye, Turiaf, 
C -- Camby, Bynum, Mihm

But if we decide to trade Bynum to the Kings for Artest...

Lakers get:
Artest
Garcia

Kings get:
Bynum
Radmanovic

The Lakers lineup will look like this:
PG -- Duhon, Blake (MLE), (2nd round pick)
SG -- Kobe, Garcia
SF -- Artest, Walton, 
PF -- Odom, Frye, Turiaf
C -- Camby, Mihm

don't think mitch has the brainpower or guts too pull that many trades but who knows


----------

